# الان عرض حتى نفاذ الكمية خصم 200 ريال على افضل منتج لتبييض الجسم



## فن التسويق (12 مارس 2014)

عرض حتى نفاذ الكميه خصومات واسعار مميزه لجميع منتجات تبييض الجسم و العنايه بالبشره



​ 

*ابر البيور كرستال بتركيز 15000جم افضل منتج تبييض للجسم | 2014 * 

افضل منتجات التبييض من اليابان يعمل على تبييض الجسم بشكل موحد ،كما تعمل على تبييض البقع بشكل تدريجي كالبقع الناجمه من الشمس وكلف الحمل ، تساعد على تبييض الجسم بشكل سريع وبوقت قصير .

السعر الان 2200 بدلا من 2400 ريال 

===========================

*ابر فينسي مفعولها قوي لتبييض الجسم بدون اى اثار جانبيه*



*تحتوي على مادة الجلوتاثيون الطبيعي النقي 

وبتركيز 12000جم ويوجد بها 10 امبولات 

(ميزات حقن التبييض)

1-سوف يلاحظ الفرق من الابره الثانية وتعمل على تبيض من الداخل قبل الخارج و النتيجه الاكيده تكون خلال شهر*


السعر الان 2300 بدلا من 2800 ريال 




*للطلب والاستفسار **0592871593*

ولمزيد من التفاصيل 
*زيارة متجر التجميل السعودى من هنا *

​


----------



## فن التسويق (14 مارس 2014)

*رد: الان عرض حتى نفاذ الكمية خصم 200 ريال على افضل منتج لتبييض الجسم*

حتى نفاذ الكمية وانتظار الدفعه الجديده


----------



## فن التسويق (15 مارس 2014)

*رد: الان عرض حتى نفاذ الكمية خصم 200 ريال على افضل منتج لتبييض الجسم*

باقى اسبوع لانتهى العرض .. خصم 200 ريال من سعر افضل منتج لتبييض الجسم http://


----------



## فن التسويق (16 مارس 2014)

*رد: الان عرض حتى نفاذ الكمية خصم 200 ريال على افضل منتج لتبييض الجسم*

للطلب والاستفسار 0592871593


----------



## فن التسويق (20 مارس 2014)

*رد: الان عرض حتى نفاذ الكمية خصم 200 ريال على افضل منتج لتبييض الجسم*

وصلت الكميه الجديده ومازال العرض مستمر


----------



## فن التسويق (23 مارس 2014)

*رد: الان عرض حتى نفاذ الكمية خصم 200 ريال على افضل منتج لتبييض الجسم*

باقى 5 من الكميه الجديده


----------



## فن التسويق (25 مارس 2014)

*رد: الان عرض حتى نفاذ الكمية خصم 200 ريال على افضل منتج لتبييض الجسم*

احجزى الان الدفعه الجديده على وصول


----------



## فن التسويق (31 مارس 2014)

*رد: الان عرض حتى نفاذ الكمية خصم 200 ريال على افضل منتج لتبييض الجسم*

خصم 200 ريال من سعر افضل منتج لتبييض الجسم


----------



## فن التسويق (3 أبريل 2014)

*رد: الان عرض حتى نفاذ الكمية خصم 200 ريال على افضل منتج لتبييض الجسم*

وصلت كميه جديده ومازال العرض مستمر


----------



## فن التسويق (9 أبريل 2014)

*رد: الان عرض حتى نفاذ الكمية خصم 200 ريال على افضل منتج لتبييض الجسم*

تبييض البشره | وكافة مستحضرات التجميل 2014


----------



## فن التسويق (16 أبريل 2014)

*رد: الان عرض حتى نفاذ الكمية خصم 200 ريال على افضل منتج لتبييض الجسم*

وصلت الان وبنفس الاسعار


----------



## فن التسويق (20 أبريل 2014)

*رد: الان عرض حتى نفاذ الكمية خصم 200 ريال على افضل منتج لتبييض الجسم*

افضل منتج تبييض للجسم | 2014


----------

